# I think my photos are getting better?



## Lackoffunding (Nov 20, 2008)

I would love some harsh critique...

Click for larger images

1. 




2.


----------



## mooode (Nov 20, 2008)

nice
 Very impressive 
 Fog back to the picture gives a sense of cold

Thank you for the beautiful picture


----------



## myopia (Nov 20, 2008)

#1 is great. Really good.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 20, 2008)

You must have been out to the VERY same place at the VERY same time as "austriker" was ( http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=145752 )!!! And you did not meet? You missed each other in the fog?


----------



## jv08 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice pictures!


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice photos Lackoffunding! I like them all.


----------



## Lackoffunding (Nov 20, 2008)

Laphoto, I was shooting with austriker. 

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## DRoberts (Nov 20, 2008)

Kinda like deja vu...Kinda like deja vu.


----------



## dry3210 (Nov 21, 2008)

I like em!  Feel like I'm going to get mugged/murdered just looking at them.  Kinda creepy!  First one I really like!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 21, 2008)

Lackoffunding said:


> Laphoto, I was shooting with austriker.


 
THAT explains it !!!

I still wish to create that fog photo with my car (standing) behind me, lights on full beam, and me walking in the light of the car towards the camera in a wide coat and hat ... I don't know HOW such photo would need to be made, but ... that's still one I want to take one day.


----------



## weiser (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice shots.  I like the dramatic backlight. Did these turn out the way you envisioned them?  Some of my best shots come from tough lighting situations and have more than a little to do with luck.


----------



## austriker (Nov 21, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> THAT explains it !!!
> 
> I still wish to create that fog photo with my car (standing) behind me, lights on full beam, and me walking in the light of the car towards the camera in a wide coat and hat ... I don't know HOW such photo would need to be made, but ... that's still one I want to take one day.




haha indeed that is the truth =) .. i like that idea, it would be difficult but pretty sweet if worked out well!


----------



## third_shift|studios (Nov 21, 2008)

Lackoffunding said:


> I would love some harsh critique...
> 
> Click for larger images
> 
> ...



# one: super impressive!!! what was your speed/ISO/F stop??? I'm really impressed that you literally stopped time, the ducks aren't blurry at all. I think the lights are just a bit too bright, but this pic rocks

#2: needed a tripod...not as powerful as #1


----------



## SlimPaul (Nov 21, 2008)

The 1st one is amazing! I like them both


----------



## a_spaceman (Nov 21, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> I still wish to create that fog photo with my car (standing) behind me, lights on full beam, and me walking in the light of the car towards the camera in a wide coat and hat ... I don't know HOW such photo would need to be made, but ... that's still one I want to take one day.


you'd need a wax statue to cope with the long exposure 

anyway, very, very beautiful shots, i love how the light casts in the fog.
should get a tripod and try something like that. i really should.
i haven't seen old photos of yours so i can't compare, but at some point they must have gotten better to get to that point


----------



## Lackoffunding (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies. Third, they were both shot with a tripod. The first has some motion blur on some of the ducks. It was under two seconds, but over 1/2 second, probably at something like f4 or f5.6 because I always forgot to switch up the aperture.


----------

